# Building My Terrarium/Vivarium! Part 2



## Boeseph (Apr 24, 2017)

The time has come! An update to my setup! Link to the imgur album below and descriptions included there. Come check it out!

http://imgur.com/a/30Gat

Enjoy! I'll be responding to comments here and on imgur!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Apr 24, 2017)

It looks awesome, well done!


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 24, 2017)

@Ocelotbren Thanks!


----------



## Teamonger (Apr 25, 2017)

Well done! Look at all those happy ghosties! I am excited to set up my own ghost terrarium soon   First I have to pimp out my gecko's enclosure but soon it will be the mantis's turn.


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 25, 2017)

@Teamonger Thanks! Ooo nice. What kind of gecko?


----------



## Teamonger (Apr 25, 2017)

@Boeseph Sprocket is a a Tokay. He still hates me and is the angriest gecko child but I love him anyway lol.


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 25, 2017)

@Teamonger Ah nice. They are stubborn little geckos, or so I've heard haha


----------



## Teamonger (Apr 25, 2017)

@Boeseph You have no idea hehe. SO ANGRY! This is why they usually get names like Screamy and Bitey. There is one Tokay blog I follow who has one Tokay named "Not Nice" the rest of her Tokays are tame but that one just refuses all of her nonsense.


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 25, 2017)

@Teamonger hahaha amazing


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 25, 2017)

@Boeseph: The terrarium looks even more amazing than it did before, you must be so excited to finally be able to put your ghosts in their permanent home!


----------



## Boeseph (Apr 26, 2017)

@Sarah K Thanks Sarah! The ghosts are growing up so fast and I love the colors that are coming in.


----------

